# Abandoned swimming pool & resort - Poland, March 2016



## Colorado Brother (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello
Nice forum. A lot of abandoned places.

I'm from Poland. I'm interested in exploration abandoned places.

I recorded a short video and I made some pictures.

Place: Abandoned pool & resort Poland
Date: March 2016

















































Thank you for watching.


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2016)

I like that, thank you and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome  Nice report, very gloomy. We need some continental folk here. What part of Poland are you from?


----------



## smiler (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, I liked your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice report and welcome aboard!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice video and stills. Welcome. Wilkommen. Welkom.


----------



## tazong (Apr 12, 2016)

Really liked the video and loved the drone footage - well done - really enjoyed it.


----------



## Colorado Brother (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you.



SlimJim said:


> Welcome  Nice report, very gloomy. We need some continental folk here. What part of Poland are you from?



I'm from the southern part of the Polish. 30 km from the city Katowice.
My sister lives in the UK, in Norwich.
I was once in the UK, nice, close to the sea 
but on average I know English.

SlimJim nice gallery on the Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2016)

Great atmospheric video and shots,well done.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 13, 2016)

Colorado Brother said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ Very nice video you did there actually. I didn't get a chance to look at it earlier, but I like your use of drone and normal footage! Decent ambient music too!

I visit Zachodniopomorskie quite often, around Szczecin. I mostly just sit around eating gyros and drinking beer though, I'm not actively urbexing there...YET  

Cheers


----------



## Colorado Brother (Apr 15, 2016)

And zachodniopomorskie is the second part of the country ;D
I've been there only once. On a trip from school; D

You have a very cool videos on youtube from the hospital, they make a good impression. In good condition places.


----------

